

San Diego: join us for Hacker News meetup #16 (Fri 4/29) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/wz0ntoug7c

======
compumike
Please RSVP! We typically have 20+ people in attendance, so to set aside room
for us at the coffee shop, I'd like to have an accurate headcount.

This is a purely social meetup event, and is not based around any sort of
technical presentation. It brings together a unique blend of technology and
entrepreneurship discussion, and it's an opportunity to interact with this
special community in real life.

To receive notifications of future events, join our e-mail list:
<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>

More info on the homepage/wiki:
[http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Me...](http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup)

For other San Diego area tech events, see the huge SD Tech Scene calendar:
<http://www.sdtechscene.org/>

